# horse show gone wrong!!!!!



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

Was that last horse really okay?! He went down so hard 

Wow... that was nuts! I didn't understand why all those people were trying to catch the horses when they were running, I mean, I get that the cart was attached and thats dangerous and all- but it seemed to make them really a lot more fearful... the announcer was right in saying everyone should let him run it out... the cart only flipped over when he was dodging past everyone trying to catch him... 

wow o.o


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Wow what a disaster! I Completely agree! they should have just let him run it out! Noooo thank you!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

UGH ive watchd this before! Its crazy!!!The horses that are running more look like there having fun honestly xD!!! I couldnt believe how they were running at the OTHER horses and people my gosh!!! 

But people really should have just stayed in the middle and stayed calm and let the horse run it all out. Would have gone a lot better. But I guess when your panicing you dont think.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Agreed but sometimes these things happen, especially in driving classes. The horse that started the riot was an age old veteran of shows and never done anything like this before. They're still not sure if he got stung, or if his tail got tangled and he panicked, but this is a completely natural response.

And yes, being Arabs, they are naturally pretty hyped up especially being showhorses they're probably stalled a lot. The people running around did NOT help whatsoever.

Personally though, I've yet to see a driving video where something happened and the animals didn't bolt. I'm not sure if it's because they never get quite used to the cart or if it's the blinder, but go check out YouTube. Everything from Draft horses to competition driving horses, and anytime the cart tips or the rider loses control, the animals bolt and they bolt HARD. 

Examples:





 




 




 
I mean, think and think hard - when's the last time you saw a horse dump a rider at a fence and STAY? Easily 75% of the time they bolt back for the barn if they're in an outdoor ring, maybe more. This is no different except these horses actually having something "chasing" them!


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

How awful! It's amazing everything turned out okay.
Macabre, those other videos were terrifying, especially the last one. Hopefully those two that were dragged were okay!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Agreed but sometimes these things happen, especially in driving classes. The horse that started the riot was an age old veteran of shows and never done anything like this before. They're still not sure if he got stung, or if his tail got tangled and he panicked, but this is a completely natural response.
> 
> And yes, being Arabs, they are naturally pretty hyped up especially being showhorses they're probably stalled a lot. The people running around did NOT help whatsoever.
> 
> ...


its just a cool video tho cuz all the hroses are like dominos, one freaks, then it stops and teh next one does, then that one stops and the NEXT one does...


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

It's a typical flight reaction of the horse... they feel like they are being chased by something (can't see it cause of blinders) so they bolt. It makes sense... but seriously- don't get in the middle of it.

That last video I have seen on TV before... it makes the horses seem like they are these vicious animals. makes me mad!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

There is a big difference between a horse running at people and people stepping in front of a running horse. Those people in the first video were typical of the kind of city-bred "horse people" that you see in the show world and in particular the arab show world. Had everybody just gone to the inside and kept the horse from cutting in nothing bad would have happened but everyone wanted to be a hero and bring the wild out of control horse to a stop. Did you hear how many people were saying Whoa or Ho? Did they think that the horse would all of a sudden say "hey that was the sixteenth whoa I just heard I better stop"? I think I would have been unhooking my horse and getting the hell out of there.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

man the last video is harsh. Those last 2 went down hard and were dragged.

I'd hate to be the people who own all of that equipment though. I mean, carriages they use in those shows are EXPENSIVE!!! Those horses turn them into a pile of bent toothpicks.

The first video, I think they should have gotten the horses out one by one until the loose horse was caught. One spooked horse leads to MANY spooked horses.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> I think I would have been unhooking my horse and getting the hell out of there.


Agreed!!! I was wondering why people were just sitting in their carts in the middle of the ring, did you notice?! I would have at least been unharnessing my horse... :-|


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

i know, thats what i was wondering, they had like, 10 people running around waving their arms like crazies and a bunch of spooked horses standing in the middle.


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

Faaaarrr..... out! What a distaster! Poor horses in all those vids.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think in that first video they would have run the risk of letting the run away horse out of the arena had they tried to exit. I think the safer thing to do would have been to have brought all the horse into the middle and let the horse run his course. They worked him up even more by jumping out in front of him and caused the dangers by forcing directional changes. Runaway horses are scary and when it happens, people just want to catch them before they hurt themselves. The thing is, there is a saying that if you stand in front of a horse with your arms spread it will NOT run you over. That is so NOT true! I have 2 at my house that will turn their head and knock you over with their chests. They've learned that they are bigger and stronger and they know how to use their size. 

I also think they were still sitting in their harnesses because they felt like they had more control from the seat then from the ground. I have horses that I'd rather be in the saddle for certain incidents and then others that I'd rather be on the ground for it... just a controll thing I think.

I hope that last horse was really ok...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Actually this video was around the internet for quite a while. I do remember reading the comments from people who compete in it that it wasn't handled all that bad. I don't know, I'd just get off, unhook my horse, and leave the arena - too dangerous to be in middle of that. However one of the difficulties there was that one of the riders was handicapped, so she couldn't even walk (someone eventually dragged her in middle). Horses amazingly were not hurt (including the one which run around).


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

The jumping up and waving your arms thing WILL work - on a horse that's NOT panicked. It's moreso based on the principal that your average horse doesn't enjoying running into things - if for whatever reason, you have a herd of horses coming at you, they WILL split around you.

However that logic also doesn't take into account the fact that a horse in the middle of the herd may not see you, or another horse may bump into another horse and t-bone you, or else they're running because they're panicked and don't care who they trample :lol: I almost got taken out by Shay-las filly a few weeks ago because they were all racing and prancing like lunatics in the pasture. My Arab mare stopped to see if I had any goodies and Eve came FLYING around her and almost nailed me just from not seeing me. Thank god she did and managed to do a huge flying leap in the OTHER direction, hehehe.

So yeah, as a general rule, please don't stand in front of galloping horses people! (...am I the only one who feels like shaking my head at the world that it would even be neccesary to say something like that? ROFL!)

But I agree, the running after him and jumping in front of him was stupid, but they simply could NOT get the horses safely out of the ring. The horse was flying as fast as he could go, and even without the help of the humans, he started dodging into the group of horses for safety (the last horse running did it even more so). It simply wasn't safe to take your attention off the loose horse to be able to unhitch another horse - he was flying blind and most people could see that.

So props to the people who actually GOT to the middle like they were told and did their best managing their own horses and keeping them out of harms way. The announcer handled this BRILLIANTLY.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, what an absolute disaster.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

BaliDoll said:


> Agreed!!! I was wondering why people were just sitting in their carts in the middle of the ring, did you notice?! I would have at least been unharnessing my horse... :-|


I saw that a couple of people did. At least if you unhook you r horse is a smaller target... And most of the horses that were unhooked in the middle without being hit were much easier to handle because all you had to deal with was the horses hitting your horse, not getting your cacrt hit and horse really spooked.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow! Why am i not surprised, i agree COMPLETELY with kevinshorses, probably people who had no idea of what they were doing just there for the show of it that ride the animal only to show and let the trainer do the rest... I am ashamed to think anyone who calls themselves an equestrian would jump and chase at a panicked blinded animal, let alone the moron who chased after it with the big white coat over his arm, ya ya think that helped the situatuin??? They really should have let him run it out. Poor guy, it was probably an artificial tail to make him look prissier for the show that got tangled, id freak too, its irrisponsibe to hitch an animal to a cart and have anything trailing behind them enough to tangle in the cart or its wheels just to make it look better to the judges. That last guy worried me when he hent down really hard, but at least they kept him down and looked like they were checking him ove rand taking all the tack off him.

The clydesdales in that last video make me sad, poor guys must have been terrified and the two that fell made me sick to think what kind of damage they took being dragge across the pavement like that. That host or narrator or whatever is a jackass! And honestly i think it was very irrisponsible to have those horses being driven down concrete streets without at least a few(like5 or 6 minimum) handlers to walk beside them to keep them calm. When the Budweiser Clydes came to our little hick town(EEEEEEE!) for our sesquicentennial celebration there was one handler to each animal as they madt the short less than a mile treck through town. And let me tell you those are some highstrung horses! But the handlers were professionals who were obviously well bonded to the animals, every tantrum was very quickly quelled before it spread to the other (is it 15) animals. 
Yeah this was a rant and a half, but hey it just steams me a bit!!! HEHE
Oh yeah had to put some pics up!! I love the buddy clydes!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

ok i am just in a state of shock/laughter ... in the 1st video on the thread those ppl are IDIOTS! Get out of your card and unhitch your horse! Also who in the world are the trainers who have these HOT horses who run into other horses and people ... my horses would NEVER run into anyone. Someone needs to teach those horses some boundaries besides the fact that my two would have taken one lap around and decided that was enough and stopped. Those horses kept going and going and going!

Why did they keep the horse down at the end? Anyone know? 

That is just an example that lots of money doesn't make you solid at shows ... granite i know these things happen but it seems like a bunch of idiots in an arena together ... I would have done my best to get out of there.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

I know it is important to always be open to new methods for training horses but personnally I will not be adopting the Run at a Galloping Horse, Flapping your Arms, method for stopping a bolting animal! 

I agree that the announcer was doing a fantastic job of tryiing to manage the whole situation, she was cool and sensible, well done her!


----------



## lexxwolfen (Oct 22, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> YouTube - Horses at a Parade Break Loose


 
In that video, some kids had been throwing rocks down at the horses which is why they spooked.


----------

